# cc



## 2fish (Mar 22, 2009)

Went to cc today 2 of us fished hard,everything in the boat.Caught 1 dink and 1 saugeye. Tried a lot of places must be the cold front comming in. Oh well beats sittin at home.


----------



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

2fish, was the water muddy?


----------



## 2fish (Mar 22, 2009)

Nope clear as glass almost too clear


----------



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

Was this even after all of the rain we had?


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

Was there this morning water clarity is great at least 2-3'


----------



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

muskieseeker, 
Did you have any luck? I am thinking of heading that way this evening.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

MZehring - We caught 1 saugeye (15") and 1 whitebass (10"). They are for sure shut down because of the front. We marked tons of fish but just couldn't get them to go. 

Oh by the way if anyone catches a muskie with a Hellbender in its mouth, muskieseeker would like to have it back.


----------



## Gone Fishin (May 17, 2009)

Fished cc saturday caught nine eyes biggest was 19" the rest around 12 to 14 had three crappies more white bass then i wanted


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

fished the boat camping cove this morning and ended up with 3 saugeye, and 2 big drum.


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

CC this AM. Temp 65,vis 2 foot. No wind, caught 4 saugeye,3 keepers largest 17.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

fished the lake this morning and caught just one saugeye, and two large bluegills.


----------



## Viper684 (Apr 5, 2009)

can someone plz tell me where the best place at CC is to catch Saugeye


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

Viper684 said:


> can someone plz tell me where the best place at CC is to catch Saugeye


After you help this guy out, let me know what next week's Mega Millions numbers are...


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Viper684 said:


> can someone plz tell me where the best place at CC is to catch Saugeye


I always seem to catch a few anywhere there is a shallow flat that drops into deeper water. Have you ever fished any of the road beds? Always seem to catch them around those all the time also.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Trolled from noon to 4:00 pm. Water was light green with good visibility. Temp at Wellman was 73 and 70 on main lake. Saw tournament organizing at Wellman when I left. Any reports on tournament results would be appreciated. No fish worth reporting. Going back today.
________
Child zoloft


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

fished a cove in Harveysburg yesterday and ended up catching about 20 crappie(9 keepers), 3 small white bass, and a 2lb saugeye.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Fished south of 73 overpass from 8 am to 2 pm. Water clarity the best I can remember seeing on this lake. Saw lots of fish mostly carp along the shore in the coves. If you bow fish, you could have a blast. Water temperatures were 75 in the coves. Caught a dink (1 lb) LM on a minnow and a nice white bass on a green/chartruse rebel craw. Staying home today to give the pleasure boater a chance to release some of that pinned up energy. It was a beautifull day on the lake. May go to Gander for trolling seminar.
________
Extreme Vaporizer Q Review


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

We went out yesterday and caught 15 - 20 saugeye brought home 6 and 20 -30 crappie bringing home around 15 abunch of white bass and some largemouth as well.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

muskieseeker said:


> We went out yesterday and caught 15 - 20 saugeye brought home 6 and 20 -30 crappie bringing home around 15 abunch of white bass and some largemouth as well.


That is an awesome day on CC! I am curious as to how you fish this lake to get those numbers. I've never had that kind of success there and have been fishing it for a couple of years. I usually barely beat getting skunked! If you have any general info you can share, please do.
________
VAPORIZER INFO


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

CC temp 73 today. Saugeye and white bass biting. Never go to CC on a holiday weekend!!!! If you do leave by 9am.


----------



## BassMan300 (Mar 4, 2009)

Viper684 said:


> can someone plz tell me where the best place at CC is to catch Saugeye


right before dark at the wellman ramp right off the dock with minnows everytime we are pulling the boat out there are people there fishing and catching saugs and they are all 10-20 inches and some larger ones caught casting out and dragging back.



> wader
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Viper684 View Post
> can someone plz tell me where the best place at CC is to catch Saugeye
> After you help this guy out, let me know what next week's Mega Millions numbers are...


1, 17, 23, 9 and i forgot the rest


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

fished today 8 eyes , 15 big gills a 18 1/2 bass and 5 crappie, bass went back and only had 3 keeper eyes !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

There will be a crappie tournament tommorrow from the wellman ramp 1 hour before sunrise, and weigh in from 3-4pm. Sure there will be some dandies weighed in. Also, 99% of these fish will be released, im sure if a person were friendly,a bank-bound angler could score a dandy bucket full of these tournament fish, as most the fishermen dont care if they go home with you(after the tourny obviously LOL)or back in the water.


HB:G


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

Hillbilly910 said:


> There will be a crappie tournament tommorrow from the wellman ramp 1 hour before sunrise, and weigh in from 3-4pm. Sure there will be some dandies weighed in. Also, 99% of these fish will be released, im sure if a person were friendly,a bank-bound angler could score a dandy bucket full of these tournament fish, as most the fishermen dont care if they go home with you(after the tourny obviously LOL)or back in the water.
> 
> 
> HB:G


Should I show up


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

I fished CC today and caught a lot of fish but most were small. I did manage to keep a limit of eyes all 16 to 18 inches. Must have caught 20 little 10 to 12 inch ones and more sheephead and white bass than I could count also caught some blue gills and one LMB about 16 inches. All fish were caught drifting nightcrawles and minnows along the bottom. Hazzard Piont had a lot of boats on it I stayed away from that mess. All my fish came from10 to 15 feet of water around the campground and the cove where the road from the campground runs down to the little island on the weekends this cove is not fishable due to all the boats and people swimming.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

5/30 Report: Put boat in at Compton Road ramp and fished Caesar Creek from 8 am to 3 pm and did not go below the large bay near boat ramp. Water temp: 78. Visibility: Poor about 12". Clarity: Light brownish pea soup and stained. A big difference in water clarity from the south end of the lake.

I started the day by stopping at a local Marathon to get gas and saw a couple of new signs up that said "Premire Baits Sold Here". So, out of curiousity, I checked it out. Now tell me, how long have chartreuse night crawlers been around? I had never seen them before. I'm talking about real nightcrawlers that are chartreuse in color. Anyway, I bought some and used them today and had some really hard hits with them. After holding one rod for half and hour, I had just put it in the rod holder to attend another rod when that medium duty ugly stik bent way over and the boat lurged to that side. Just that quick it was over. Whatever it was took hook, line and sinker. Line had a clean cut at the end and figure something with teeth did it. Anyway, I have plenty of chartreuse nightcrawlers to use and will let you know how they do. 

Caught a few crappie, WB and 1 LMB, all dinks. It could have been better but still had a wonderful day on the lake. The weather was beautiful. There was a steady wind out of the southwest but it was a little more than a heavy breeze and there were plenty of places to get out of in this creek. Carp were tearing up the cattails, Grey Heron were fishing the shoreline, Kingfishes were dive bombing fish from the dead trees, turtles were sunning themselves, who could ask for anything more?
________
couple Webcams


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

2fish are you going to make it this saturday (6/6/09) rocky fork lake northshore ramp (4pm-9pm)


----------

